# Limit in the ditch



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Went down to Sargent yesterday afternoon no get my grass mowed before the long weekend. When I got done I decided to go try for a couple flounder in the ICW, "The Ditch". The spot I was fishing has a lot of oyster reef along the sides and is usually good for a flounder or 2, or maybe a red. The rod I brought had a Slayer SST in Texas roach on it, so I figured I would throw that. After a few casts I got hung up on the reef and broke off. When I walked back to my truck to re-rig I remembered I didn't bring any tackle with me. After searching my truck, I came up with a pack of 3/8oz jigheads and a pack of Saltwater Assassin sea shad in Green Moon. I don't really like Saltwater Assassins , because they are usually trashed after one fish, and Green Moon is probably the last color I would throw in chocolate milk water, but beggars can't be choosers.
I was planing on flounder, but started catching trout instead. They were feeding heavy right on top of the reef. I caught about a dozen in a hour or so, before the "Sargent Air force", mosquito's ran me off. I boxed my 5, from 18" to 21", and threw the rest back. I wish I would have been fishing to the east of 457 so I could have kept 10, but rules are rules, no matter how stupid they are.

Tip of the day:
I understand that when a lot of people go fishing, they like to key in on things like bait, slicks, or active birds. This is a great way to find and catch fish, but sometimes the conditions don't allow for any of these things. There are other key ingredients to fishing success that involve things you can't see, one of them being reefs.
Fishing reefs is one of my goto styles of fishing. It doesn't matter if I'm fishing from the bank, wading, or in a boat, I want to be on a reef. When you have miles of open water, a reef is like a oasis in the desert. The reef provides safety and food of small fish, shrimp, crabs, and worms, and provides a endless buffet for game fish.
But you need to remember, not all reefs hold fish, but all fish will hold on reefs.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ahhhh yes Johnny.. always fish structure.. those that only fish the sign without the structure are totally missing the point. Good job bro!


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Exactly!! I love fishing the reefs. I started off bass fishing and structure was always the key for me. Great Job!!


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Good post. What are you going to throw next time you're in chocolate milk water?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

HookInFinger said:


> Good post. What are you going to throw next time you're in chocolate milk water?


Probably whatever I can find in my truck. I usually throw dark colors like Texas roach or morning glory in muddy water, but I guess it don't really matter.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

it really doesn't matter most of the time. I've found the fish 'feel' the baits moreso than see them. I've caught trout in yohoo colored water on clear with a little silver flake.. it was getting dark and cloudy with no sun. They have 300 or so little pressure sensors along that lateral line and can feel everything moving around them similar to us hearing a car coming from behind us.. and we can tell that exact moment of when to step out of the street. They feel the pressure wave of it moving and at the right moment turn into it and eat it. They can tell where it is around them, how fast its' moving, what direction and when to turn on it and ... you get the picture. 

Good topic Johnny


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

troutsupport said:


> it really doesn't matter most of the time. I've found the fish 'feel' the baits moreso than see them. I've caught trout in yohoo colored water on clear with a little silver flake.. it was getting dark and cloudy with no sun. They have 300 or so little pressure sensors along that lateral line and can feel everything moving around them similar to us hearing a car coming from behind us.. and we can tell that exact moment of when to step out of the street. They feel the pressure wave of it moving and at the right moment turn into it and eat it. They can tell where it is around them, how fast its' moving, what direction and when to turn on it and ... you get the picture.
> 
> Good topic Johnny


Man...you are something. Always good to read your stuff! Y'all have speckled trout in Austin? Just curious.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... sometimes the best lure is the one you have tied on. 

And in your case, the only lure. Good deal - way to get after 'em!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice catch bro, sometimes the go to lures don't work, or in ur case, u don't have anything else but what u threw. Has happened to me on a couple of occasions where the regular stuff ain't working, so I'll go to the tackle bag and throw something I never use and... boom it works. 
Don't have much oyster beds down here by where I fish, but the same principle applies, find fish and throw what they'll bite on. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray Bowen (Jul 9, 2014)

good deal


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Man...you are something. Always good to read your stuff! Y'all have speckled trout in Austin? Just curious.


LOL... Yes... ;-) I have trout and redfish as roommates. We talk, and they tell me stuff. One was telling me a story just last night about this one croaker... it was hillarious. Stitches bro!. ;-)

Matty is only 3.5 hrs., Galveston 4, PA 4, Baffin 5, Mansfeild 6.5, Arroyo 7, Port Isable 8. Lots and Lots of miles on that trailer.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Proves SW Assassin last more than one fish, haha


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

nice ...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Pressure waves...

Now that's some very serious pontificating right there !

I wonder if a morning glory shad tail has a different pressure wave than say...a chicken on a chain shad tail ? I'm thinking the densities of the different colored dyes could produce variable pressure waves ?

Hmmmmmm.....

p.s. Nice catch Sharkchum !


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Bocephus said:


> Pressure waves...
> 
> Now that's some very serious pontificating right there !
> 
> ...


Don't make me think to hard!


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Y'all are going to give me a headache!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I don't think the fish realize how complicated they are.

We need a government program to educate them. :smile:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> Pressure waves...
> 
> Now that's some very serious pontificating right there !
> 
> ...


Only one way to know for sure. Ask the Almighty Fishing Guru!:wink:


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

LouieB said:


> Only one way to know for sure. Ask the Almighty Fishing Guru!:wink:


Who are you referring to? I want to know for sure.:bounce:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

elgatogus said:


> Who are you referring to? I want to know for sure.:bounce:


Ahh young newbie grasshopper.
There is only one here who swims with the fish. Shares their waters. Struggles against the same currents. And feels their pain.
In your quest to find true oneness with the fish, you must listen to the Master.
And if you do not know who that might be, you must walk hundreds of miles in his footsteps, cast millions of times to the sound of the wind, find your own bait as well as your own way because information is only good if it learned...not given.


----------



## lonestarmb (Jun 14, 2017)

Great report!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

LouieB said:


> Ahh young newbie grasshopper.
> There is only one here who swims with the fish. Shares their waters. Struggles against the same currents. And feels their pain.
> In your quest to find true oneness with the fish, you must listen to the Master.
> And if you do not know who that might be, you must walk hundreds of miles in his footsteps, cast millions of times to the sound of the wind, find your own bait as well as your own way because information is only good if it learned...not given.


Actually, there are two. One just recently returned after being gone for a while.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Bayscout22 said:


> Actually, there are two. One just recently returned after being gone for a while.


In the infamous words of the Highlander...."There can only be one".


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Bayscout22 said:


> Actually, there are two. One just recently returned after being gone for a while.


Bwhaaaaa

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Bayscout22 said:


> Actually, there are two. One just recently returned after being gone for a while.


The prodigal son who recently returned is the "ONE" that Louie is referring to. :rybka:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess fish gotta eat even when it's muddy, and somehow they manage to locate shad, mullet and shrimp even with the bait fish having such well developed fish camo. Might be something to this pressure wave thing.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I really hope yall ain't talking about me, because I would hate to go back to prison. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I really hope yall ain't talking about me, because I would hate to go back to prison.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No sir.

You're good.
Not to diss your fishing ability or your catching status, you are not the God we speak of. 
You're just a good ole boy who fishes and shares.
You know...one of the good guys.


----------



## JRoD (Feb 15, 2011)

LouieB said:


> No sir.
> 
> You're good.
> Not to diss your fishing ability or your catching status, you are not the God we speak of.
> ...


X2, always enjoy reading John's post


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Great job sir!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I really hope yall ain't talking about me, because I would hate to go back to prison.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No sir....we are talking about the one known to some as Saltwater Jesus


----------

